# Olight I3E EOS Available for Pre-Order



## holygeez03 (Oct 21, 2015)

Couldn't find anything on here about this new Olight AAA... looks interesting...

http://www.batteryjunction.com/olig..._medium=email&utm_campaign=responsiveTemplate


----------



## hiuintahs (Oct 21, 2015)

I saw that. $10. Looks like only one mode output of 100 lumens for 30 minutes. If it was one mode at 30 lumens for 2 hours I might be interested.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 21, 2015)

I noticed that... I was wondering if it was just a lack of info, but I couldn't even find that model on Olight's website... so there is still a chance that it has other modes? If not, that could explain the super cheap price.... along with the lack of reflector.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 21, 2015)

100lm for 37min in a tiny 7.9oz package on my keychain. I don't think I would use that much. A lower mode would have been great.

$10 worth of fun though, so why not


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 21, 2015)

With the optic, the 100lm beam could appear significant brighter than all of the other 80-100lm AAA's out there? That could be handy... 

If one were to keep an I3E/I3S (or equivalent) and an E01 (or equivalent) on a keychain, one would have all emergency bases covered... and which ever light you aren't using becomes a spare battery carrier, plus a backup light.

And someone needs to find out what happens with a 10440!


----------



## ven (Oct 21, 2015)

Like!!!


----------



## Javora (Oct 21, 2015)

It looks like a cute light but lack of modes make it useless for me. I'll stick with my TI...


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 22, 2015)

Awesome simple back up, looks tough, looks good, and cheap ! Looks a winner to me


----------



## john doe (Oct 22, 2015)

interesting ,when is it due to be released ?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 22, 2015)

john doe said:


> interesting ,when is it due to be released ?



Seems to be available at banggood right now.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 22, 2015)

I would imagine they are inbound to Battery Junction... probably going to get one to test out.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 22, 2015)

Only * one * setting ?


And it's *100 Lumens* ? ? ?








:shakehead
_


----------



## markr6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Burgess said:


> Only * one * setting ?
> 
> 
> And it's *100 Lumens* ? ? ?
> ...



LOL yeah, it's more of a "hey, check this out" light.

Probably pretty cool; probably not so practical on a keychain.

Too many crazy lights lately. Either ~30-45 min runtimes, too-hot-to-hold after 3 minutes, or something else just bizarre.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm thinking about carrying it along with something like the E01... then I will have two interchangeable AAA batteries... a 100 lumen option and a long runtime option.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Oct 22, 2015)

I run a ton of eneloops so runtime is a non issue. I like higher modes anyway. This could be a win for a flashahiloc. Not for regular ppl so much.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Oct 22, 2015)

This light might be a good gift light for the non-flashaholic. 

But for me, with respect to and for Olight, I myself will stick to the Eagletac D25AAA because of it's output, modes, magnet, etc. 

Having said that, I might consider this light as a gift light or to put several in bugout bags or loan out as loaner lights.

There is a purpose for every light-- you just have to know the purpose!

LetThereBeLight!


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Oct 23, 2015)

holygeez03 said:


> With the optic, the 100lm beam could appear significant brighter than all of the other 80-100lm AAA's out there? That could be handy...



I checked the link out, but didn't find it stating an optic anywhere. There also weren't any pictures of the business end, so i can't tell. If it has an optic, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 23, 2015)

The battery junction description states "Special TIR lens technology distributes the bright beam more consistently, giving you a better overall lighting experience."

If that is not the same thing as an optic, my apologies for the confusion.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Oct 23, 2015)

holygeez03 said:


> The battery junction description states "Special TIR lens technology distributes the bright beam more consistently, giving you a better overall lighting experience."
> 
> If that is not the same thing as an optic, my apologies for the confusion.



Totally missed that! haha  
I'm getting one! Would be nice addition to my other AAA lights.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 23, 2015)

It looks like banggood has the best price since shipping is free... especially if you're looking for a color other than black.


----------



## freeride21a (Oct 23, 2015)

Just ordered a green one.. for $10 we will see what it is like!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 23, 2015)

These could be great gifts, I am definitely interested. One mode isn't such a bad thing, most people I know go straight to the high modes on their keychain lights. The fact that it is half the cost of the regular Olight I3 is great. $10 is Fenix E01 territory and this is much brighter and probably has a lot better tint, too.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree that these could be great $10 gift lights with cool colors... yes, it may only last for 30 minutes, but if it is easy to use and impressively bright, your friends/family are more likely to actually bring it with them.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone receive a shipping notice yet for one of these? 

Battery Junction no longer shows them as pre-order...

Banggood now shows "stock due" 11/20... and price is now $8!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 11, 2015)

My email from Battery Junction said expected date is 13-Nov-2015. Probably when they expect them in.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 20, 2015)

Nov 20 is here - but still nothing! Now it just says, "coming soon"


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> These could be great gifts, I am definitely interested. One mode isn't such a bad thing, most people I know go straight to the high modes on their keychain lights. The fact that it is half the cost of the regular Olight I3 is great. $10 is Fenix E01 territory and this is much brighter and probably has a lot better tint, too.



I agree with everything you said.

The way I am looking at this is most of the $10 price range lights are lower lumen and tend to last longer. While this new I3E Eos may not be a vampire in comparison to those other lights I can see Joe Public picking up the two different packages, looking at the lumens and going "I'll buy this one because its brighter". They aren't looking at those runtimes. 

My opinion is that its a smart play by Olight taking their lower price point light to the opposite side of the spectrum that isn't as crowded. It'd serve them well if they could get it on the shelves at the local big box stores.

Are there any other lights in AAA doing that at the same price point currently ?


----------



## Chevy-SS (Nov 20, 2015)

I've gifted over 50 of the old iTp EOS AAA, and probably about 25 of the newer I3S AAA versions from Olight. I think most recipients truly liked the multi modes. Even though the multi-mode version is twice as much money, it will continue to be my favorite for gifting.

BTW - if you're wondering what to buy someone (anyone) for Xmas, then it's a complete no-brainer..... get them a *Olight I3S* :thumbsup:

-


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 22, 2015)

Any updates on the availability of this?


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 22, 2015)

I ordered a red version from Banggood when they were $8... Still "processing" and the product page just says "alert me on arrival", so I'm not even sure it can be purchased. Battery Junction says "ships in 3 - 7 days"... Hopefully someone gets one soon... I'm not in any huge hurry, I'm mostly curious to check out the output, beam tint and profile... but it would be a shame if these turn out to be good and they are not available before xmas.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 22, 2015)

I [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]inquired battery junction...[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

_Thank you for contacting Battery Junction. The pre-order Olight I3E LED Keylight are expected in stock on or around December 2nd. We will email you when the item is in stock and ready to ship. Please let us know if you have any questions. _[/FONT]


----------



## Burgess (Nov 23, 2015)

_


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 24, 2015)

Interesting... hopefully my Banggood order ships out around then or sooner...


----------



## Olightworld (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,

Unfortunately Banggood is not one of our dealers. Purchases from their company and after sale service are not guaranteed by Olight. Please keep this in mind when making purchases from them. Thank you.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, for $8 and free shipping, they got my order on this one...


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 25, 2015)

Any idea on the tint for this Luxeon LED?


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 25, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing... which is a big reason why I went ahead and bought one considering the price...


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 29, 2015)

Apparently, the silver version (only) of this is 120 lumens for 60mins (nimh). All other colours are only 90 lumens for 70 mins. Didn't know that when i ordered. Oh well. Just a heads up if you didn't know!


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 29, 2015)

I just saw that on the Going Gear info... had I known, I probably would have ordered silver for a couple extra bucks...

http://goinggear.com/olight-i3e-eos-1x-aaa-90-lumens-philips-luxeon-tx-led-black-keychain-light.html


----------



## kj2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Received the green one as gift, from the Olight distributor here. Looks neat!  haven't opened the package yet, have to shoot some photos first.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 30, 2015)

If anyone happens to get the silver version and one of the other colors... I would love to know if the difference between the 90 vs 120 lumen beam is noticeable...


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone notice that the olight i3e has been removed from banggood altogether? Hmmmm


----------



## radiopej (Dec 1, 2015)

Not very impressed. It's like they took the i3s and removed everything that made it good.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 1, 2015)

I have two black ones ordered from Goinggear but they are also on preorder status. Once I receive them I will advise. For $9, this would be hard pressed not to be worth it's cost if it is reliable. I am looking forward to the optic and the single output.


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 1, 2015)

I am also looking forward to the optic, since it could create a beam that appears brighter... and the Luxeon tint might be nice, who knows? And the price and single-mode make it a great gift for less technologically inclined people that don't want/need a more expensive light... in my opinion.


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 1, 2015)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Anyone notice that the olight i3e has been removed from banggood altogether? Hmmmm




Still there... but does say "sold out"...

http://www.banggood.com/Olight-I3E-LUXEON-TX-LED-100LM-AAA-Mini-LED-Keychain-Flashlight-p-1005708.html


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 1, 2015)

I bought a few for gifts at FastTech. They also had the silver in stock. I bought one of every color except black.


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 1, 2015)

RI Chevy... can you do a comparison of the Silver to a color version?


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 1, 2015)

Just ordered them last night. Ship 12-3.


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 1, 2015)

I meant after you receive them...


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 1, 2015)

Lol. Ok.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 2, 2015)

holygeez03 said:


> I am also looking forward to the optic, since it could create a beam that appears brighter... and the Luxeon tint might be nice, who knows? And the price and single-mode make it a great gift for less technologically inclined people that don't want/need a more expensive light... in my opinion.



If these are reliable they will definitely be one of the best and most affordable "gift" options for us flashaholics to give to friends and family.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 2, 2015)

Have one on pre-order as well, but I thought the runtime was 90 lumens for 45 minutes?

Either way, it's still a good price on a basic keychain light for non-flashaholics. Especially if the beam profile is similar to the other Olight keychain lights.

EtA: any word on whether or not these are regulated? I imagine so, but I haven't found anything specific, one way or the other.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 8, 2015)

Love it...but...

Anyone receive one yet? Im really curious if these will prove more reliable / durable than the i3......

Any updates appreciated!


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 9, 2015)

Received a shipping notice from Banggood yesterday...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 9, 2015)

^

That's good to know, I am still waiting on a shipping notice. I don't know when they expected their shipment from Olight.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 9, 2015)

Keep us posted!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 11, 2015)

I received mine this evening and here are my initial impressions. I purchased the black 90 lumen version and have the silver 120 lumen version on order. The beam is pretty wide via the TIR lens as I assumed with such a short head and the color is a nice creamy white. Compared to my other lights, I can't see any tints of blue, green or yellow in the hotspot, its pretty darn white. They did a great job of compacting this light into something so small. Its the shortest AAA light I have ever seen. Build quality is on par with other Olight lights. As cheap as this light is, you can't go wrong. Switching the light on is pretty smooth with enough resistance so you don't have to worry about the head loosening up in your pocket. Its a simple on/off key chain light. Thats my 2 cents!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 11, 2015)

light_emitting_dude said:


> I received mine this evening and here are my initial impressions. I purchased the black 90 lumen version and have the silver 120 lumen version on order. The beam is pretty wide via the TIR lens as I assumed with such a short head and the color is a nice creamy white. Compared to my other lights, I can't see any tints of blue, green or yellow in the hotspot, its pretty darn white. They did a great job of compacting this light into something so small. Its the shortest AAA light I have ever seen. Build quality is on par with other Olight lights. As cheap as this light is, you can't go wrong. Switching the light on is pretty smooth with enough resistance so you don't have to worry about the head loosening up in your pocket. Its a simple on/off key chain light. Thats my 2 cents!



Awesome, that's exactly what I was hoping to hear. I'm still waiting for a shipping notice so I have no idea when I will get my two black ones.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 13, 2015)

Just got an email from battery junction today saying shipment of the silver one is still 7-10 days out.


----------



## leonardo4358 (Dec 14, 2015)

Really affordable. The i3S is also cool. I like the nice case provided for i3S.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 14, 2015)

I got my shipping notice so hopefully I will have mine this week


----------



## TMedina (Dec 14, 2015)

Unboxing photos, since we love those:
Front
Back
Side
Comparison
From top to bottom: Olight i3E EOS, Olight i3S EOS, Surefire Titan, and a Fenix E01


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the pics. This thing really is short compared to the others, as someone else said. That is great to know. For this price it is amazing that they include a battery.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 15, 2015)

Damn that's short! I would buy several of these if it had a low mode too.


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 15, 2015)

I hope mine arrives soon... looks like it will make a great spare AAA carrier... PLUS it's also a backup light!


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 15, 2015)

Haha! "Greenmax" batteries. That's now what Foursevens P2 lights come with.

In you opinion, how does the beam compare to the other lights in your group photo?


----------



## Capolini (Dec 15, 2015)

Just ordered one from Illumn. My BST "EVA" keychain light last 2 months on my keychain,what a piece of junk! I guess it could not take the rattling of walking CAPO 7 miles a day! Looking forward and hoping for better luck w/ this cool little Purple torch!


----------



## TMedina (Dec 15, 2015)

wacbzz said:


> Haha! "Greenmax" batteries. That's now what Foursevens P2 lights come with.
> 
> In you opinion, how does the beam compare to the other lights in your group photo?



Surprisingly well. It's closest to the Surefire - no specific hotspot in the beam, just a large circle of light. A very nice pale cool white tint. And very good throw, for what it is. I could light up areas ten feet away in early morning, semi-dark conditions. 

The threading is nice - it doesn't seem like the head is going to unscrew itself by accident in the pocket.

I can definitely see this as a gift to non-flashlight enthusiasts as a very bright, multi-purpose light. It's almost too bright for anything short of walking around outside; if you turn this on inside to read a menu, you'll probably blind yourself.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 15, 2015)

Why would the silver put out 30 more lumens?


----------



## TMedina (Dec 15, 2015)

They wanted to create a "high output" model, to cater to the number queens. I'd be very surprised if most folks could spot the difference.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 15, 2015)

This light should be similar then to the thrunite ti3.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 15, 2015)

Any one compare the olight to the ti3 yet?


----------



## TMedina (Dec 16, 2015)

The Thrunite Ti3 is more comparable to the Olight i3S EOS - the body design is similar, the reflector pattern looks similar, the mode spacing is similar, and so on.

I did compare it to my Ti2 V2 light, in which the Olight was superior, in my opinion. Better threading certainly. The beam profile on the Ti2 V2 uses an orange peel reflector for a more conventional hotspot/spill, whereas the Olight is a large hotspot without discernible spill.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope it can take 7 miles/day[walking my Husky] on my carabiner clip. The light acts like a pendulum on a grandfather Clock for that duration! The BST Eva only lasted 2 months.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 16, 2015)

For the record, I have not torture-tested mine, so I can't vouch for the durability.

For what you're describing, the Fenix E01 is the only one I know of with the potting necessary to take that kind of abuse.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 16, 2015)

^^^^^ Thanks,,if this one fails that will be my next one..although a key chain light is far from essential for me. I don't use them too much. Either an EDC on my belt and/or my modded throwers are always on me for my walks. :thumbsup:

I just checked the E01 out........only 13 lumens! Doesn't have to be 90L But I would want at least 40L.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 17, 2015)

I just got my two black ones today. These are a great value, I definitely can't complain. The optic gives a nice hotspot with a little bit of spill on the outside. The brightness is good and the tint is definitely cool white, as expected. The build quality seems good and the head requires enough resistance that it will not likely turn on in your pocket by accident. As long as this holds up well this will be one of the best gift options for flashaholics to give to friends and family. This is as simple as it gets, tighten the head for on and loosen for off. No different modes to cycle through or anything, a simple UI for the non-flashaholic and also for us flashaholics who always go straight to high on our keychain lights anyway. Great job, Olight. :thumbsup:


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 17, 2015)

Capolini said:


> ^^^^^ Thanks,,if this one fails that will be my next one..although a key chain light is far from essential for me. I don't use them too much. Either an EDC on my belt and/or my modded throwers are always on me for my walks. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just checked the E01 out........only 13 lumens! Doesn't have to be 90L But I would want at least 40L.



13 "guaranteed" lumens could be a life-saver... get a brighter AAA for main use and consider the E01 a spare battery carrier/emergency backup.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 17, 2015)

holygeez03 said:


> 13 "guaranteed" lumens could be a life-saver... get a brighter AAA for main use and consider the E01 a spare battery carrier/emergency backup.



Thanks for the suggestion,,,I will have that Brighter AAA [Olight I3E] on Saturday and for now I have numerous EDC's and a NITECORE SENS CR in the glove compartment[For emergencies] and as mentioned in my prior post at least Two Modded throwers on my belt while walking CAPO!


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 17, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Thanks for the suggestion,,,I will have that Brighter AAA [Olight I3E] on Saturday and for now I have numerous EDC's and a NITECORE SENS CR in the glove compartment[For emergencies] and as mentioned in my prior post at least Two Modded throwers on my belt while walking CAPO!


 i have the sens cr2 version, nice lights.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone get the silver yet? I'm still waiting on mine from battery junction.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 17, 2015)

Battery junction was saying in stock on 12-19, now is says 1-5-16!! That sucks!


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 18, 2015)

I bought 1 of each from Fasttech. They have been on the slow boat to the USA for quite some time.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 21, 2015)

Got mine from Illumns,,,$11.18 including shipping w/ coupon code. Got is Saturday.ordered on Wednesday:twothumbs

Initial impression is:

I like it,plenty of output,Compact-.38" shorter than the EVA. EVA 70.2mm/2.75", I3E 60.2mm/2.37".

Has a nice beam profile, great run time with enloops[~65/70 minutes] and about half the price of that Black Shadow EVA that lasted 2 months on my carabiner/7 mile/day Husky walking!

I like the simple "One" mode,on/off[twist head]......do not need or want multiple modes for a keychain light.It is kind of like my TX25C2vn and M2Xvn!!! Both direct drive and single mode!:laughing:

Ohhh,,yaa,mine is *PURPLE.......*My favorite color!


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 23, 2015)

Oddly, battery junction does not even list the silver light anymore? And I have one on order from them.


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 28, 2015)

Arrived one I3E EOS black from fasttech, Nice for keychain, size in the DQG AAA league;


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine is still in transit from Banggood... hope it arrive this week.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 28, 2015)

After having this light for a little while I am still very pleased and glad I got a couple. I have no doubt that I will purchase quite a few in the future for emergencies and friends/family.


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 28, 2015)

This I3e has a very nice tint. And is pretty powerful for a little AAA light.


----------



## leonardo4358 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice color and coating. I attached this light to my keychain yesterday. 
Just a bit worried about scratches that may be done by my keys, as it is with my keys all day long.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 29, 2015)

leonardo4358 said:


> Nice color and coating. I attached this light to my keychain yesterday.
> Just a bit worried about scratches that may be done by my keys, as it is with my keys all day long.



Don't worry about it,it will happen! One of my keys is exactly level with where you twist the head. It wore a ring completely around that part of the light. Also there is wear/scratches at the butt end. 

I am NOT worried about it,it is attached to my key ring which is attached to my carabiner and is on my belt loop for 7 miles/day as I walk my HUSKY! The wear/scratches started with in several days! 

My only concern is longevity/durability of the light as it swings like a pendulum on a Grandfather clock for 7 miles/day!!! The Black Shadow EVA lasted 2 months!:-(


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm still waiting on mines. As to be expected this time of year I guess. :thumbsdow


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 30, 2015)

I cancelled my order for the silver one. Battery junction said February now.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 31, 2015)

That's a shame - if Olight had managed to get these out before the holiday season, they would have been great gifts/stocking stuffers.


----------



## Berkshirehunter (Jan 3, 2016)

Interesting light. I hope this means Olight has a new design for the 3 mode I3S EOS ready to launch as well. I wonder if its clip would fit on this smaller model, looks like you might be able to attach it but it would be a bit long.

If they finally update the I3s EOS I'm all over it, that's my edc.

I should add it's on the Olight world NA website too.


----------



## rodney1968 (Jan 5, 2016)

mine came today I am amazed at how small and bright this thing is, also my first olight. maybe get a baton next


----------



## Capolini (Jan 5, 2016)

I cleaned ALL the threads and contacts so it certainly appears it has nothing to do w/ dirt or debris!

Mine has been giving me problems the last 5 or 6 days[I HAVE HAD IT 3 WEEKS]. It is inconsistent. SOMETIMES IT WON'T ACTIVATE WHEN HEAD IS tightened,other times it does then flickers and turns off,and sometimes it activates and stays on! VERY FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 5, 2016)

Capolini said:


> I cleaned ALL the threads and contacts so it certainly appears it has nothing to do w/ dirt or debris!
> 
> Mine has been giving me problems the last 5 or 6 days[I HAVE HAD IT 3 WEEKS]. It is inconsistent. SOMETIMES IT WON'T ACTIVATE WHEN HEAD IS tightened,other times it does then flickers and turns off,and sometimes it activates and stays on! VERY FRUSTRATING.



Sorry to hear you are having problems, mine is working well and I am very happy with it. I gave one to my wife and she is having success with it so far, too.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 6, 2016)

I just received notice from Fasttech that the 120 lumen silver lights have been discontinued by Olight.


----------



## Dutcheee (Jan 6, 2016)

My silver i3e via Fasttech also got refunded today due to backorder. I can't find them anywhere for sale online. Will they be discontinued alltogether?
Just ordered the black i3e instead, hope it will ship before out of stock..


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 6, 2016)

Just recieved my green and mean one, how small?? VERY ! Love it . I like that it still has a proper spring in the tail too. Awesome olight :twothumbs:twothumbs
Still waiting on my preorder brass i3s though ? ..........


----------



## CodyCash (Jan 6, 2016)

Amazon is now selling these, I ordered a black version today. Anyone having any other issues with these, or just an isolated case so far? Mine will arrive Monday the 11th. Couldn't pass it up for $10.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 7, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> I just received notice from Fasttech that the 120 lumen silver lights have been discontinued by Olight.


Wow, that's crazy. I wonder why.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure why.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 7, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> I just received notice from Fasttech that the 120 lumen silver lights have been discontinued by Olight.



That's not true at all (blaming FT, not you). Olight is going to start shipping the silver i3E in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 7, 2016)

GoingGear.com said:


> That's not true at all (blaming FT, not you). Olight is going to start shipping the silver i3E in a couple of weeks.


That is what they sent me in a chinese email. Lol.
I will buy one from you when they come in. They credited my account.


----------



## holygeez03 (Jan 7, 2016)

Good to hear... if my red version ever shows up, and I like it, I will probably buy a silver version in the future.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bought 2 a couple of weeks ago on Amazon. ..exellent beam works with 10440 li-ion...one mode suits me...asked the seller about the silver version the reply was early Feb.


----------



## holygeez03 (Jan 7, 2016)

Is the output higher with 10440? And/or longer runtime?


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Way higher output..... reduced runtime


----------



## TheVat26 (Jan 7, 2016)

I just ordered (3) for gifts. The wife uses her EOS all the time and loves the medium mode. NIMH of course inside.

My my thinking was this E model is perfect for non flashaholics as they probably won't use NIMH even with our suggestions. So if they stick with alkaline, use it up quick (30-40 minutes) they will replace with another fresh alkaline and there is less worry that battery leakage may happen with frequent changes. I'm sure the recipients will see the value this compact little light gives and will now understand the cellphone light isn't as good as a dedicated handheld.


----------



## holygeez03 (Jan 7, 2016)

Agreed... despite the short runtime, it is a perfect gift for people who can't even remember how to get a 3-mode AAA twisty into higher modes.

"Here, keep this with you... twist to turn on, BOOM, nice bright beam"


----------



## Capolini (Jan 7, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> I just received notice from Fasttech that the 120 lumen silver lights have been discontinued by Olight.



This is why you order from US Dealers!,,,,, Honest, reliable,much more expedient and if you need a refund/replacement,ALL of that also applies! Plus you can get just as good a deal if you choose the right dealer w/ the right coupon code! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dutcheee (Jan 7, 2016)

Capolini said:


> This is why you order from US Dealers!,,,,, Honest, reliable,much more expedient and if you need a refund/replacement,ALL of that also applies! Plus you can get just as good a deal if you choose the right dealer w/ the right coupon code! :thumbsup:



Might be true from your side of the pond, but from Europe free shipping is nice. I can buy at least 2 of these lights for the same price straight from China..

Good to hear silver will come out! Weird comm. from Fasttech in that case..


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 7, 2016)

Capolini said:


> This is why you order from US Dealers!,,,,, Honest, reliable,much more expedient and if you need a refund/replacement,ALL of that also applies! Plus you can get just as good a deal if you choose the right dealer w/ the right coupon code! [emoji106]


Yeah, yeah. I know. I've been around for a while.


----------



## Olightworld (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello,

That is not true. We are about to officially release them to be shipped. Thank you.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 7, 2016)

High olight can you shed any info on the i3s cu ?


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 7, 2016)

Olightworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> That is not true. We are about to officially release them to be shipped. Thank you.


Well. You may want to let the people at Fasttech know. They just refunded my order for a silver I3e 120 lumen AAA light. I bought 3 other I3e's from them that they already shipped to me.


----------



## holygeez03 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm gonna guess that FastTech is not an authorized seller... so Olight has no control over them... Basically, they are "discontinued" from the FT catalog.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe Olightworld can respond. I am curious to see if they are authorized to sell them.
Maybe a nice coupon code or a real good deal on these initial runs of the silver would really be cool!


----------



## duvallite (Jan 7, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> Maybe Olightworld can respond. I am curious to see if they are authorized to sell them.
> Maybe a nice coupon code or a real good deal on these initial runs of the silver would really be cool!


+1 on this. I'd be in for a couple :thumbsup:


----------



## Dutcheee (Jan 8, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> Maybe Olightworld can respond. I am curious to see if they are authorized to sell them.
> Maybe a nice coupon code or a real good deal on these initial runs of the silver would really be cool!



+1


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 8, 2016)

I just found a review by candlelamp that was posted yesterday. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...i3E-EOS-6-Colors-(Luxeon-TX-1xAAA)-Review#top


----------



## holygeez03 (Jan 8, 2016)

Seems like a winner.. a simple useful beam for about an hour with NiMH... can use alkaline for emergency... I would like to see a runtime graph with lithium primary.

Can't wait until mine finally shows up from China... should make the world's greatest spare AAA carrier (along with a 3-mode AAA)!


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jan 8, 2016)

While it took probably 2+ months, i finally got my blue olight i3E. My first impressions of the light are generally positive. It really is small when comparing to my thrunite & fenix aaa lights. Maybe too short though? I say this because, when it's on, I only need half a turn until the o-ring is exposed, meaning you either risk the waterproofing (unscrew more than half a rotation) or accidental activation if it's squished longitudinally (unscrew a half rotation or less). Besides this, I still like the light. I expect to buy more in the future.


----------



## holygeez03 (Jan 8, 2016)

I got my Red today! I love it... I was hoping the tint would be a little better due to the Luxeon emitter, but it's ok. Wonderful beam, bright, simple UI, and $8!

Now I just need to decide which set of keys it will go on...


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 10, 2016)

Any more information on the silver?


----------



## chf (Jan 11, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Any more information on the silver?



Here are some pictures from i3E launch. Please check the link: 
http://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a445/chflion/13OES Launch-1 2015 11 27_zpsa643cigz.jpg


----------



## Dido Didov (Jan 12, 2016)

*Olight i3E EOS*

Hi there, I want to present to you the new flashlight Olight i3E EOS. I am extremely flashlight fan. This is an incredibly bright light. They say only 90 lumens but i put it up against a fenix eo5 (85 lumens) and the idp a3 eos upgraded (130 lumen) bith with new batteries and this light blew them both out of the water. Build is solid and finish is perfect. Simple twist action is easy to do one handed. I have always liked the color and beam from the luxeon led. This is such a under used led for flashlights. This flashlight is well made and I expect it to hold up well. I've owned the more expensive i3S for four months now and it has been carried and used every day successfully. Some may lament the loss of the lobster claw keychain not being included with this new model, i3E, but honestly, the lobster claw keychain was junk. For the price, this new model is a champ and deserves a five star rating. But if you want something that you intend to use daily, the i3S is a better choice. The reason I say this is because the E model only has one brightness setting (high) while the S model has four settings and allows the user to maximize battery life if the highest brightness setting is not required. Now, with that said, the S model is almost double the cost of this model and if you'll only have the light on long enough to find your keys or quickly hunt the depths of your junk drawer, than the E model is perfect for you.You can choose between several colours - black, silver, green, red, purple, blue 6 colours. This flashlight is amasing!


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 13, 2016)

zs&tas said:


> High olight can you shed any info on the i3s cu ?



They're working on that too. Should be shipping in the next couple weeks.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 13, 2016)

GoingGear.com said:


> They're working on that too. Should be shipping in the next couple weeks.



Please send me one to my house thanks.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 31, 2016)

Just got a silver one from amazon. Apparently they had them for awhile and I thought I would just get the " backorder " note when I added it to my cart so I didn't even try until Friday. And sure enough... a silver one showed up tonight on my doorstep. Very nice light and even smaller and lighter than my thrunite ti3. Amazon must get first dibs to sell them, no other place has the silver yet. This is the same thing as with the surefire sidekick.


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 1, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Just got a silver one from amazon. Apparently they had them for awhile and I thought I would just get the " backorder " note when I added it to my cart so I didn't even try until Friday. And sure enough... a silver one showed up tonight on my doorstep. Very nice light and even smaller and lighter than my thrunite ti3. *Amazon must get first dibs to sell them, no other place has the silver yet*. This is the same thing as with the surefire sidekick.



Olight sells their product through Amazon via the Olight Direct Store... So that may be the reason why you see them shipping there (Amazon) before you do through other dealers..


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 1, 2016)

Picked up a purple one for my wife who already has the older 3 level EOS, but wanted just a single level light. Going to toss it in her birthday goodie-bag (oh, how romantic, a .... flashlight ... ) so a review will have to wait until she unpacks it and I can grab it before it descends into the depth of purse, a land where I fear to tread.


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 1, 2016)

BigBluefish said:


> (oh, how romantic, a .... flashlight ... ) so a review will have to wait until she unpacks it and I can grab it before it descends into the depth of purse, a land where I fear to tread.



Hahahahahah.....


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone compare a silver one to one of the other colors yet?


----------



## Capolini (Feb 1, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Anyone compare a silver one to one of the other colors yet?




see post # 11

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...S-(AAA-keychain-light)-measurements&p=4833226

Nothing compares to using a 10440 in it!! The OP tested that w/ a cheap 10440,,,,,,,I just got an Efest 10440 and it is very bright,good for 1 or 2 minute bursts!


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 1, 2016)

Capolini said:


> see post # 11
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...S-(AAA-keychain-light)-measurements&p=4833226
> 
> Nothing compares to using a 10440 in it!! The OP tested that w/ a cheap 10440,,,,,,,I just got an Efest 10440 and it is very bright,good for 1 or 2 minute bursts!


Can that battery wreck the light?


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Feb 1, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Can that battery wreck the light?


No it works fine....


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 1, 2016)

You will only be able to use the light for a few seconds before it gets to hot to hold with a 10400 cell. It gets hot really quick. That is why an Eneloop is a much better choice.


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 1, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Anyone compare a silver one to one of the other colors yet?



My boss got a black one last week and silver today - his comment was that you can't tell the difference.

I use lights around the house quite a bit, usually at 5 or 10 lumen mode. In my opinion, as cool as these are, the 90 lumen brightness makes them overkill in some situations. That said, I wouldn't be without one even if I never use it - for $10 or $11, they're awesome.


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 1, 2016)

In the link mentioned above, apparently according to olight, there should be a noticeable difference between silver and the other colors.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 2, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> You will only be able to use the light for a few seconds before it gets to hot to hold with a 10400 cell. It gets hot really quick. That is why an Eneloop is a much better choice.




That is NOT true,at least w/ an Efest IMR 10440 350mAh. I held it for 12 minutes last night,,,,numerous times I held the entire light and within seconds the head started to cool! The voltage after 12 continuous minutes was 3.67v. When your used to heat from modded lights,this is not a big deal. 

Would I use this light in normal fashion for 12 minutes straight? No,just a 1 or 2 minute burst. 

I have 2 of these,,the 10440 will be on my key chain! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 2, 2016)

Forgive my ignorance, but what's the benefit of 10440 over an Eneloop in this light?


----------



## Capolini (Feb 2, 2016)

1DaveN said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the benefit of 10440 over an Eneloop in this light?




5 times the output!

check out my simple test on this thread: POST # 20

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...AA-keychain-light)-measurements&p=4833643#top


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 2, 2016)

This light is not designed for "high" output. It is a keychain light that is used for emergency type purposes. You should want runtime over output. If you want a high output light then carry an 18650 light. 
And as far as heat goes, members should not be misconstrued as to what is normal and what is not with a AAA light. That is what I was trying to convey.
I would never put a 10400 cell in any of my AAA lights. Eneloops all the time for me personally.


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 2, 2016)

Capolini said:


> 5 times the output!
> 
> check out my simple test on this thread: POST # 20
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...AA-keychain-light)-measurements&p=4833643#top



Thanks - that really is a substantial difference. I agree with RI Chevy that this is more of an emergency light for me. I already find it too bright for indoor usage, and for outdoors, I've got a number of lights that are more appropriate in my opinion. (I still think it's cool that you can get that kind of output from such a small, inexpensive light, though).


----------



## Capolini (Feb 2, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> This light is not designed for "high" output. It is a keychain light that is used for emergency type purposes. You should want runtime over output. If you want a high output light then carry an 18650 light.
> And as far as heat goes, members should not be misconstrued as to what is normal and what is not with a AAA light. That is what I was trying to convey.
> I would never put a 10400 cell in any of my AAA lights. Eneloops all the time for me personally.



My response was based on you saying that it will get hot in a few seconds,,,,my test showed entirely different results!

I understand that it is a keychain light,,,,,,,It is the modded light preference in me!I have 2 of these lights,one w/ 10440 and 1 w/ enloops.:thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 2, 2016)

OK. No problem.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 2, 2016)

I was referring more to the Silver 120 lumen version of this light with a 10400 cell. This will get hot quickly! 
I have 4 of these in colors, and I will only use an Eneloop in them. 
To each his own.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 2, 2016)

^^^ the CELL also makes a difference. What brand cell were you using?

On another thread[review] he used a cheap LIR[?] CELL,,,,Something like an Ultra fire type battery. I do not know what would be different about the silver compared to the rest.

Like you said,,to each his own! 

p.s. maybe it is because you were using a 10400 cell instead of a 10440 cell!


----------



## Chevy-SS (Feb 3, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> This light is not designed for "high" output. It is a keychain light that is used for emergency type purposes. You should want runtime over output. If you want a high output light then carry an 18650 light.
> And as far as heat goes, members should not be misconstrued as to what is normal and what is not with a AAA light. That is what I was trying to convey.
> I would never put a 10400 cell in any of my AAA lights. Eneloops all the time for me personally.




I have the older stainless steel multi-mode version of this light and have been happily running a 10440 battery for a few years now, with never a hiccup. Of course, you don't run it for very long on HI, as it will heat up quickly. But while it's on HI, it's really pumping out some light! Even if it is for just a short time.

10440 all the way!


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 3, 2016)

Where do you get an efest 10440 button top?


----------



## Capolini (Feb 3, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Where do you get an efest 10440 button top?




It is a "Raised" Flat top. It works in this light and probably most others. Efest does not make the BT version anymore for the 10440. Both quality dealers have them below.

http://liionwholesale.com/


http://www.illumn.com/


----------



## Capolini (Feb 3, 2016)

Chevy-SS said:


> I have the older stainless steel multi-mode version of this light and have been happily running a 10440 battery for a few years now, with never a hiccup. Of course, you don't run it for very long on HI, as it will heat up quickly. But while it's on HI, it's really pumping out some light! Even if it is for just a short time.
> 
> 10440 all the way!




*+1 :twothumbs*


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 3, 2016)

Capolini said:


> It is a "Raised" Flat top. It works in this light and probably most others. Efest does not make the BT version anymore for the 10440. Both quality dealers have them below.
> 
> http://liionwholesale.com/
> 
> ...


OK, thank you very much.


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 4, 2016)

I got 2 10440 on the way.


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 8, 2016)

Just got my 10440's... OMG!!!!! The i3e is out of this world insane!!!


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 8, 2016)

Its like a baby s1.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Feb 8, 2016)

Just opened a package from going gear with an i3E, and one of each of the i3S-CU's. About to play with them and see what's what. 10440 you say on the "E"....interesting

Wow just amazing on a soshine protected 10440....yes a short protected 10440...I need a few more i3E's now. This 10 dollar light blows away the titan a, and the i3s-cu. Wow


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 9, 2016)

SVT-ROY said:


> Just opened a package from going gear with an i3E, and one of each of the i3S-CU's. About to play with them and see what's what. 10440 you say on the "E"....interesting
> 
> Wow just amazing on a soshine protected 10440....yes a short protected 10440...I need a few more i3E's now. This 10 dollar light blows away the titan a, and the i3s-cu. Wow


+1


----------



## kj2 (Feb 9, 2016)

Was thinking about getting a black one, besides the Green one I received as gift, but then I saw the price here is €20 ($22).. I really wonder why it costs $10 more compared with the US.


----------



## mzil (Feb 29, 2016)

Is the silver coated with silver paint or is it raw metal? Aluminum I guess?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Feb 29, 2016)

mzil said:


> Is the silver coated with silver paint or is it raw metal? Aluminum I guess?



It's raw aluminum.


----------



## firsttothescene (Mar 7, 2016)

Why is the silver so scarce?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Mar 7, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Why is the silver so scarce?



It's super popular, so they can't keep up with demand right now. It will level off before too long. We've gotten a few large shipments of them, so they're cranking them out as fast as they can.


----------



## firsttothescene (Mar 8, 2016)

GoingGear.com said:


> It's super popular, so they can't keep up with demand right now. It will level off before too long. We've gotten a few large shipments of them, so they're cranking them out as fast as they can.


 OK, thank you. Also, do you what's different about the silver that it puts out the 30 additional lumens?


----------



## mzil (Mar 8, 2016)

It puts out more lumens, but at the expense of a shorter run time. The designer traded one for the other.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 8, 2016)

Also more heat on the host.


----------



## mzil (Mar 10, 2016)

GoingGear.com said:


> It's raw aluminum.


The close up images I've seen look as if it has a glossy coating on it that makes it look very different than my raw aluminum Maratac AAA. For example:

Also according to the video's scale, as opposed to the anodized colored versions, it weighs .1 g more.

edit to add: I guess one test to see if it is coated would be to test if the outer body conducts electricity using the continuity mode of a multi-meter. Anyone?


----------



## hmihaylov (Mar 10, 2016)

It is PVD coated.


----------



## swan (May 11, 2016)

I just got a silver pvd coated i3e 120 lumen model and lot of people asked what is the difference between the two?

i noticed my one has a R39 sense resistor where all the coloured 90 lumen models i have seen pics of have a R50 resistor.

I measure it right on 120 lumens compared to the I3S right on 80 lumens back to back on my light measuring device.


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 11, 2016)

I got a silver one and the dam led has a black spec on it and doesn't work.... Mehhhh


----------



## firsttothescene (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got the copper version and it is really nice. My first copper light.


----------



## swan (Jun 4, 2016)

SVT-ROY said:


> Just opened a package from going gear with an i3E, and one of each of the i3S-CU's. About to play with them and see what's what. 10440 you say on the "E"....interesting
> 
> Wow just amazing on a soshine protected 10440....yes a short protected 10440...I need a few more i3E's now. This 10 dollar light blows away the titan a, and the i3s-cu. Wow



Thanks for posting this pic as i was not sure if the soshines would fit. I bought a 4 pack, great cells - i measure my i3e at 400 lumens when fitted with one of these. They also fit nicely in my 13s and 13s cu xpl.


----------

